# Old Bike Gone!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Put it on Ebay Tuesday afternoon and it was sold 45 mins later







Cash in my hand the next morning









I hated the bloody thing, how can any motorbike be so utterly lacking in style, god knows why I bought it. It was never "me", I always felt silly on it, it was a "girly" bike









Good riddance! I have bought a mountain bike to put me on until I get my new manly "me" motorcycle next week.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Good riddance! I have bought a mountain bike to put me on until I get my new manly "me" motorcycle next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unless Roy does another site update before then


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No chance







I have bought a money pit, but I don't care because it's gorgeous









All watch purchase are on hold till I work out how much it'll cost to fix the bodges.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> No chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We`ll see









I note you were interested in the Longines, temptation is a terrible thing


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

What money pit have you bought Mark? You've seen mine - now show me yours


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Put it on Ebay Tuesday afternoon and it was sold 45 mins later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have sold it too cheap then.









Bit like my Citizen Diver.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Must have sold it too cheap then.
> 
> Bit like my Citizen Diver.


So your not making the same mistake with the ODM then?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Must have sold it too cheap then.
> >
> > Bit like my Citizen Diver.
> 
> ...


Ouch!









I cant really go lower than Â£20 incl postage surely?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Put it on Ebay Tuesday afternoon and it was sold 45 mins later
> ...


I think you might be right







I could have sold to 4 people in the first few hours, I might have misjudged the market







BTW, I like that Citizen, very nice, thank you.









Paul, the bike is in Southport on a SORN, I have just recieved my insurance so that I can go, collect and tax it and as I now have to get a passport from Liverpool that is another day written off







. I'll post pics when I get back home.


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

The GT550, a girly's bike









That machine, along with the Honda CX500, formed the backbone of the London courier industry for two decades and there are a few of those guys who may take issue with you over that remark









I'm not surprised it sold quick.

Finding a half decent one now is like looking for hens teeth.

I hope you got the right price for it.

The GT550, along with it's 750cc bigger brother, were solid bikes with only poor finish blighting an otherwise impeccable service record.

Of course the engines lived on for a while even after the demise of the GT, in the Kawasake Zephyr range.

No.

The Kwak GT550 was a solid middleweight all round bike that has few equals in todays fashion orientated market.

In fact, far from being a girly's bike, I'd say it was one of the last true bikers bikes that ended up giving way to the puffy, fashion orientated, garage ornaments that pass for bikes now.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

king2b said:


> The GT550, a girly's bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a girly bike, borderline gay, I have had 2 and I have learned my lesson.









Although I agree with your comments about modern bikes, race reps etc, GT550's are not as reliable as their reputation suggests. Mechanically they are solid but they are plagued with electrical gremlins as most long term owners will confirm, I will take mechanical problems over electrical any day









Anyway, I have a new butch kwacker now and feel much better.


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

I think you have been un-lucky then.

I know two people who own these and neither had the problems you suggest.

In fact one is a courier who has racked up a very respectable 260,000 miles on his without major problems.

I wish I'd known you were selling it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

king2b said:


> I think you have been un-lucky then.
> 
> I know two people who own these and neither had the problems you suggest.
> 
> ...


I wish i'd known you were interested









I'd rather be run over by a truck (or work in IT) than do 260,000 miles on a GT550, it does not bear thinking about.









Take a good look at the the pic pal because I'm deleting it tomorrow. New bike pics will be posted.


----------

